# Show Name Ideas please!



## Cheyennes mom

Hey guys! 
So in September we're retiring Cheyenne (who is now 29 years old!! Yikes!) and I'm moving to a 6 year old Arabian named Maverick.
I've been riding him a bit lately and I'm taking him to a fun show near the end of September as I'd like to show him next year. He doesn't have a Reg. name or anything though so I'd like to make him one! I made up one for Cheyenne and it was 'The Answer to Everything' and that's because she has a backwards question mark on her forehead. The opposite of a question is an answer so I thought 'Hey! The Answer to Everything!' Anyway, now I need to think of one for Maverick which'll be a bit difficult! I'd really appreciate some help!

I'd like a name that has something to do with either his appearance, personality, or his name (Maverick).

For his appearance, he's a 15hh Arabian. He's bay in colour and has a strange black mark by his tail and a little white dot on his forehead. He is an arabian but he doesn't have the thick flowy mane and tail, they're both rather thin. He has very flowy movements and is an INCREDIBLE jumper!

As for personality, he's the type of horse who I like to think of as a dreamer. When I think of him I think like he'd be the type of horse who'd have a butterfly land on his nose and when it flies away he'd just kind of watch it fly away curiously like 'where are you going, wanna be my friend?' type thing lol He's very gentil but nosey, he's always gentily nudging you and blowing on you and all that stuff. 

And for his name...Maverick. Because he's rather...well, a Maverick  lol

Here's a couple pictures of him:




































If you have any ideas for me I'd be happy to hear them! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Equbook

Hello, well, I immediately though of "The nightshadow enlightened by the full moon"
He makes me immediatly think of the full moon with his white dot in the front and the rest dark colour. Besides, as he is a jumper, he moves up and down, just like the moon does every night. And last but not least, in Arabian culture, the moon, stars and sun are very important.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

That's a really neat idea  The names a little long though is the problem... :/ It could be Full Moon in the Dark though, that's a little shorter... Thanks for the idea though


----------



## JustWingIt

Hes adorable! If he goes missing hes in a good home
Hmm now for names-
here are some with Maverick in them-
Mavericks My Man
Maverick's Moon
Mister Maverick
here are some random ones
Once Again
Tell Me About It
Almost Illegal

sorry theses are kind of bad! Let us know what you decided on!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Those are cool ideas, thanks 
It's funny as a nickname (I nickname EVERYTHING) I call him Mr.Maverickman so I laughed when you mentioned Mister Maverick haha


----------



## Saranda

Marvel Moon
Nighttime Sunshine
Moonjumper
All Stars Aligned
Dreamweaver
Dreams Come True
Dancing Moon
Full Moon Dancer
Marvelous M.


----------



## Equbook

Cheyennes mom said:


> That's a really neat idea  The names a little long though is the problem... :/ It could be Full Moon in the Dark though, that's a little shorter... Thanks for the idea though


That's a great idea! Well, always glad to be able to help out a little bit^^


----------



## Can He Star

mine are completely random but seeing he's a dreamer and seems cute..

Just A Dream 
(enter entails) For Love Alone


----------



## Horsnaround64

Mav is the man
My main Mav 
Lookin Good 
Lucky he's mine


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Those are also good ideas, guys, thanks for posting! His name's so hard haha with my mare it was so easy  

I looked on a website with show name ideas on it and here are some ideas I got from it, tell me what you think of them (It's a lot but I was brainstorming haha).

On That Happy Note
A Dark Night
A Darker Shade
A Moonlit Dream
Full Moon in the Dark (Thanks Equbook)
Cowboy Cassinova (My trainer and I were saying how he'd be SUCH a ladies man if he was human )
Maverick the Ladies Man
The Dark Point of Light (He's dark and his star is a point of light)
Dissidente (Maverick translated into spanish)
Franc-tireur (this one isn't my favourite but it's an idea, Maverick in French)
Mavricus (Maverick in latin)
Kitamanis (In Lithunion)
Rebelious Maverick (Maverick translated into Albanian is apparently Rebel so I thought hey! lol and yes I was using google translate for all these so I'm not sure how correct they really are but hey)
Maverick Afleet (He's a jumper)
Easily Airborn (Again, he's a jumper)
Lover Boy (I'm a Hunger Games fan and Maverick is such a ladies man so I was like sweet lol)
Astraeus (Greek titan of stars, Mav has a star on his forehead)
Erebos (Greek god of darkness. Not sure if this is right for him since he is dark coloured but his personality is very bright)
Maverick of Nyx (Nyx is the greek god of night. At the moment I was reading a book on the greek gods so that's why I thought I'd look all these up  )
Aphrodite's Flight (Aphrodite is the goddess of beauty and Maverick's beautiful and he jumps,hense the flight)
Around Midnight 
Breezy Boy (heard this and thought it was cute  )
Moon in Bay (Moon on his forehead, he's bay coloured)
Disaster Removed (Goes back to his past, when he game to our barn he was worse than a disaster, he was absolutely HORRIBLE but he's awesome now so the disaster is removed)
Bird Call (As I mentioned at the top that I imagine a bird or a butterfly landing on his nose haha)
Darkened Diamond
Lengthened Story (When he came to our barn his life/story was lengthened)
Adnan Maverick (Adnan means pleasure in Arabic. He's quite the pleasureful ride first of all, second I'm going to be doing a lot of pleasure showing on him.)
Young and Restless (No idea where I got this, it was just funny  )
Dark Horse
Prince Amity (Amity means peace and he's pretty peaceful so I thought it may suit him)


And that's all I thought of last night haha Tell me what you think, and please keep feeding me ideas, I love hearing them


----------



## JustWingIt

I really like Cowboy Cassanova,


----------



## Equbook

Wow, how will you ever be able to decide???!!! Anyways, I will go for my idea, and I also love Easily Airborne.


----------



## Zeke

Ok I'll geek out and admit that since his name is maverick and he follows you around and he likes to jump (fly) I thought of top gun, you know the old fighter pilot movie with Tom Cruise in it?? His call sign was Maverick. Anyways it's cute that he follows you around and likes to blow on you etc and going with the wing man theme what about:

Right Hand Man (love this!)

Wingman
Need for Speed (lol now I'm just pushing top gun too far)
On My Radar

I'll try to think of more...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke

Zeke said:


> Ok I'll geek out and admit that since his name is maverick and he follows you around and he likes to jump (fly) I thought of top gun, you know the old fighter pilot movie with Tom Cruise in it?? His call sign was Maverick. Anyways it's cute that he follows you around and likes to blow on you etc and going with the wing man theme what about:
> 
> Right Hand Man (love this!)
> 
> Wingman
> Need for Speed (lol now I'm just pushing top gun too far)
> On My Radar
> 
> I'll try to think of more...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just caught that you called him a ladies man, helllllooooo please tell me you've seen this movie now lol so I'll add

Cruising Mav 
Request for Fly By
Liuetenet Mav
Jetstream
Head in the Clouds
Airman 
Naval Airman Mavrick
Flight Risk (haha too unlucky of a name?)
Cruising Altitude

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star

Equbook said:


> Wow, how will you ever be able to decide???!!! Anyways, I will go for my idea, and I also love Easily Airborne.


hahh i agree! 
i love easily airborne too!


----------



## PintoTess

Easily Airborne!

But I also like Cowboy Cassanova  Im biased as that song describes on of my bff's so perfectly!

Midsummer Whisper
Luna Eclipse
Bay of light (or Ray)
Wingless Wonder 

Meh I am bad at this!


----------



## minstrel

My first thought with a name like 'Maverick' is 'Top Gun'. Plus, you say he jumps like a dream... just an idea


----------



## minstrel

Zeke said:


> Ok I'll geek out and admit that since his name is maverick and he follows you around and he likes to jump (fly) I thought of top gun, you know the old fighter pilot movie with Tom Cruise in it?? His call sign was Maverick. Anyways it's cute that he follows you around and likes to blow on you etc and going with the wing man theme what about:
> 
> Right Hand Man (love this!)
> 
> Wingman
> Need for Speed (lol now I'm just pushing top gun too far)
> On My Radar
> 
> I'll try to think of more...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, just read this - great minds, huh? Need for Speed is a good call too


----------



## Equbook

Can He Star said:


> hahh i agree!
> i love easily airborne too!


Ok, than it's now fix: Easily Airborne ^^


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Equbook said:


> Wow, how will you ever be able to decide???!!! Anyways, I will go for my idea, and I also love Easily Airborne.


 Haha this is an excellent question  Good thing I didn't go through the WHOLE list of names on that website or I'd have WAY too many options  I went through A and B names and then I quit because I had filled a paper of ideas 

Thanks for all the ideas guys! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Equbook

Well, let us know which you you take


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^I will  I have till late September though to choose so keep the names comin


----------



## Equbook

Ah ok, so: to many names and to much time lol

Sure you want more ideas...? ;-)


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^haha true true


----------



## xJumperx

I really like the idea of Top Gun ... it seems to fit him perfectly  And the name is pretty cool all alone. So what about "Top Gun's Maverick"? Not only does it sound awesome, it fits him perfectly. AND, if there are any TG geeks in the audiance (they are everywhere, trust me,) you will get tons of 'Hey, love your horse/horse's name!' which is always ego boosting  So I'm going with-
Top Gun's Maverick


----------



## Chief101

If you wanted to keep memories of Cheyenne while riding Maverick, you could call him Cheyenne's Maverick.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

^^That's a cute name  I went into his first show with him yesterday and he did SO amazing!!! Came home with a few firsts and seconds and thirds and a couple fifths  

I just called him Maverick for that one but next time I go in I'm thinking I'll call him The Darker Shade of Light because he's a dark colour with a REALLY light and fun personality. Thanks for all the ideas everyone really appreciate it!!!


----------

